# Greetings from S/V Mika



## Cruisingdreamspress (Apr 8, 2008)

Name here is Michael Salvaneschi. Glad to be a new member. I've lived aboard my Hans Christian 38T for 30 years. Home port is Ventura, CA. Experience includes: coastal cruising,two juants to Mexico and a 7 year solo voyage around the world. During that trip I had to learn tricks and systems to cruise alone. When I returned, it occurred to me that fellow sailors should consider the day when their mate might become incapacitated and they too must become a solo sailor able to reef,anchor,heave-to, stow the dink etc. Since I am new to sailnet, I wondered if other sailors would be interested in exchanging ideas on the subject... The "encyclopedia" on my website offers free articles on the subject and I am eager to hear your opinions. wwwcruisingdreamspress.com


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ditto,,,And you bring a wealth of experience here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome! Please share with us!


----------

